

iPads And Digital Textbooks Do Not Belong In Classrooms Yet - neovive
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/19/ipads-and-digital-textbooks-do-not-belong-in-classrooms-yet/

======
neovive
I agree with some of the points at the lower grade levels. A strategy for
effectively utilizing iPads/iBooks in schools needs to be well thought-out
before jumping on-board. The learning opportunities need to be leveraged while
balancing the risk for distraction.

I'm sure there will be some very interesting pilot studies launched shortly,
just as there are now for Khan Academy in the classroom.

